# R&B gas engine from Pollymodels



## ZAPJACK (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello there,
I've just received the castings of R&B engine
But I don't undertand how the governoy is placed on the engine
There is no general view of the compleete engine
I'm asking picture by Pollymodel, but they don't have (exept the one on catalog)
Nothing on the net. Is there somobody how still buid this large engine??
Cheers


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 26, 2011)

Zapjack,

I am just getting everything ready to start to build mine, a twin 9" flywheel version with magneto ignition.

I have had a little more luck than yourself, and a couple of very kind people have let me have some photo's. I hope they don't mind me showing them to you.


Bogs


BTW, I have sent you an email


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 26, 2011)

Bogs I did take some pics of another Governed one at Ally Pally at the weekend but was not using my usual camera and they dis not come out , Was on Polly's stand so maybe they could take some pics for you.

J


----------



## Blogwitch (Jan 26, 2011)

Jason,

With the photos I already have, plus the build article and plans, I think I now have every area covered. I would like to thank a true gent called Chris Robinson for all the tips and other things he gave me, it will definitely make my build go a lot smoother.

Many thanks for the photo attempt anyway, it is appreciated.

All I am waiting for now is Rob to get me that special water hopper casting done and I will be ready, oh!, and of course, get the MiniMag magneto built. Which I should be starting sometime this week.

I'm just trying to help Zapjack on his way, as I think he is about ready to start making chips.


John


----------



## ZAPJACK (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks you very much for the pictures. That's something beter than the one what I have.
Now I understand the governor position.
I've just a bad news, guy's, at first I will start with US Red Devil. I'm really falling in love of the design of this engine.
Unfortunatly it's very rare to find "raw" engines like H&M of other American Designed Engines on old continental Europe.
But please th_wwp of you works on R&B engine
Cheers
TheZap


----------

